# So much..



## ForChloe (Mar 25, 2020)

So much of everything, is how I describe Chloe. Chloe is 5 months old. Chloe is from what I gather, a typical high needs, high energy Vizsla. Some days I want to scream. Today, I wanted to cry. We have a dog trainer, and Chloe loves to work for us. However, she is bored. She gets 3-4 15 min walks on leash a day. Sprinkled cues on the walks to work her mind. She will (in low excitement) sit, stay, come, drop it, turn around, hide, and a little heel. Been working a lot of leash manners mostly. But I can not do anything else. I have a 7 year old that I homeschool, and a husband who works. I’m torn in the training.... she whines when I leave the main room. She has to be on leash/collar throughout the rear house to avoid destruction. So is being on leash with me all day, so I can give corrections the right thing, or is it making her more needy? It’s driving me crazy. And sometimes she just doesn’t listen at all and goes bonkers. And affection.... should it be limited? They are loving dogs, but does the affection minimize the effects of leadership which this very hyper needy dog also needs? Will it cause horrible separation anxiety that I read so much about in here? Confused and hoping there’s an end in sight.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Is there any way / opportunity where she could have a nice big off leash run safely? While it may excite her a lot at the beginning, it will most possibly help her to calm down / destress.
You did not mention anything about crate time. is she cate trained? In between play and walk and training it helps a lot in my experience if they have a safe place to rest, chew on their bones, have a Kong etc.


----------



## ForChloe (Mar 25, 2020)

Gabica said:


> Is there any way / opportunity where she could have a nice big off leash run safely? While it may excite her a lot at the beginning, it will most possibly help her to calm down / destress.
> You did not mention anything about crate time. is she cate trained? In between play and walk and training it helps a lot in my experience if they have a safe place to rest, chew on their bones, have a Kong etc.





Gabica said:


> Is there any way / opportunity where she could have a nice big off leash run safely? While it may excite her a lot at the beginning, it will most possibly help her to calm down / destress.
> You did not mention anything about crate time. is she cate trained? In between play and walk and training it helps a lot in my experience if they have a safe place to rest, chew on their bones, have a Kong etc.


Yes we are crate training. It is slow going with this girl but it’s getting better. She does off leash and has a puppy friend that she has met with twice and that is an amazing experience. We wanted to do long line leash at the park but with the quarantine there’s too many people actually at the park. She has some off leash in our backyard, but we need to muzzle train her so she doesn’t eat everything. Our yard has too many rocks and sticks for a puppy. Our last puppy was not in love with them like Chloe is.


----------

